# Power Max Heavy Duty 1028 OHXE being delivered tomorrow



## Brianwc (Oct 10, 2018)

Power Max Heavy Duty 1028 OHXE I tried the 928 HD new model but was not a big fan of the autosteer so I had to jump a model, has more power and heated grips. Should be here tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats that is a sweet machine, best of luck with it! Of course now it won’t snow until February.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Nice machine! I like the OHXE models and the chute control on those Toros is effortless.


----------



## Brianwc (Oct 10, 2018)

I have a 8ft plow on my 2500HD but it doesn't do everything and I was shoveling the walks


----------



## Brianwc (Oct 10, 2018)

but I know my luck it prob won't even Snow this year but I'm in Binghamton NY and we usually get a lot


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

That is a big machine for sidewalks, But I know your area, I went to college at Oswego.


----------



## Brianwc (Oct 10, 2018)

well, I have a 4 car paved drive and a 180 foot one to the garage on the other side of the house. The plows handy but this will clean up the plow mess and do the walks. Plus if I don't feel like doing it I can let my 11-year son have at it. I certainly not going to let him use my truck  OH its here nice now I need some snow next month


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

Brianwc said:


> well, I have a 4 car paved drive and a 180 foot one to the garage on the other side of the house. The plows handy but this will clean up the plow mess and do the walks. Plus if I don't feel like doing it I can let my 11-year son have at it. I certainly not going to let him use my truck  OH its here nice now I need some snow next month


I would not doubt you get snow next month....we won't see it here on LI till at minimum new years.


----------



## Nshusky (Jan 1, 2017)

Congrats on the new Toro.
I was looking pretty hard at one of those this week (1028OXHE Commercial) that was a left over from last year with a good discount.
Very solid machine with lots of user friendly options.
I’ve had neighbours in a previous town that used these and always seemed very happy with them.


----------

